# mentorship advantage project



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

nocix said:


> I live in Ontario Canada, am a member of IBEW 353.
> my employer is telling off of the apprentices that work for this company are now required on their own time to complete a course for this new mentorship advantage project. They are telling us that is is a government program but i can not find any information on this online. does anyone know anything about this? is it mandatory? Are we meant to be paid for this? I am a 5th term apprentice if that makes a difference.


I’ve never heard of it, and I’m in Ontario. Call the hall and ask them.

Most of the required training falls back on the employer as far as who is responsible. Any courses taken at the hall are paid for by the employer technically as well.


----------

